# Something to heat up in microwave to remove odors from one?



## WhatInThe (Aug 2, 2019)

Is there something that can heated up in a microwave to remove old odors that don't seem to go away in that microwave?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 2, 2019)

Try water and lemon juice...

Heat it to boiling then let it set for about 5 minutes before you wipe off all the steamed residue.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 2, 2019)

I take a Pyrex bowl of water, zap it for ten minutes. Voila, no more odors!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2019)

A friend gave me one that had a burn odor in it.

I boiled vinegar in it in a shallow dish.  It took a couple of treatments.

Another trick is to leave a dish of ammonia in it overnight.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> A friend gave me one that had a burn odor in it.
> 
> I boiled vinegar in it in a shallow dish.  It took a couple of treatments.
> 
> Another trick is to leave a dish of ammonia in it overnight.


Ammonia? Seriously? I would think that the microwave would then reek like it had been visited by a frisky tomcat.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Ammonia? Seriously? I would think that the microwave would then reek like it had been visited by a frisky tomcat.


No you are not boiling the ammonia.  You are just leaving it overnight.  It absorbs the odors.

For burned odors that seems to work the best.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> No you are not boiling the ammonia.  You are just leaving it overnight.  It absorbs the odors.
> 
> For burned odors that seems to work the best.


Boil, shmoil!  Ammonia is strong stuff, giving off fumes at room temperature. No way I'd put it in my microwave.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 2, 2019)

I used 2 T. of baking soda placed in a microwave safe bowl and added a cup of water.  Zapped it for 3 minutes.  Afterwards, I just wiped out the inside of the microwave.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 3, 2019)

Dealing with minor odors is one thing.

But if you are dealing with things that have been burned you need stronger measures. That burned smell gets right into the food.


----------



## toffee (Aug 3, 2019)

cut a large lemon in half stick it in micro -for 1min -  do it when I have fish -it works wonders


----------



## jujube (Aug 3, 2019)

I use ammonia in both the microwave and the oven on a regular basis.  Just put a bowl in, close the door, and it loosens any baked-on items, making them ready to just wipe off.  Deoderizes the ovens, too.  As for a harsh smell, I can't say there's a problem.  The doors are closed and by the time I open them later, the odor of the ammonia is gone.  
I use ammonia for almost all my cleaning.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

toffee said:


> cut a large lemon in half stick it in micro -for 1min -  do it when I have fish -it works wonders



This works for me.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 3, 2019)

jujube said:


> I use ammonia in both the microwave and the oven on a regular basis.  Just put a bowl in, close the door, and it loosens any baked-on items, making them ready to just wipe off.  Deoderizes the ovens, too.  As for a harsh smell, I can't say there's a problem.  The doors are closed and by the time I open them later, the odor of the ammonia is gone.
> I use ammonia for almost all my cleaning.


Thanks. I am having a problem finding on the shelves in the stores now. You can't beat it for cleaning floors.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2019)

It took a few uses and a few more cleanings but the burnt smell eventually left. It was almost like it burned into the interior surface and a little would come out everytime exposed to heat, steam or cleaners. I boiled tea with extra lemon juice hoping the acids in tea and fruit might have an effect. And of course aired out the microwave pointed a plain old fan into the unit with an open door.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

toffee said:


> cut a large lemon in half stick it in micro -for 1min -  do it when I have fish -it works wonders


Yep. It disinfects and deodorizes at the same time and is safe for consumption


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Boil, shmoil!  Ammonia is strong stuff, giving off fumes at room temperature. No way I'd put it in my microwave.


I don't even have ammonia in my home.  Bleach, yes.  Ammonia, no.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I don't even have ammonia in my home.  Bleach, yes.  Ammonia, no.


Neither do I. The smell of ammonia isnt something I handle well either.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Neither do I. The smell of ammonia isn't something I handle well either.


Ah - yet another area in which you and I are similar!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2019)

Ammonia is smelling salts.  Used to revive people who have fainted.

You don't have to use it full strength.  You can dilute it according to the instructions.  

I can't find it on the shelves anymore.


----------

